# pics



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

whos guarding who?








whats down here?..








poser..


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Super pics RC , i love the expression on the cats face in the 1st pic,hes fixed onto something lol...........Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i think she was looking at one of the other cats..

or she knew i was taking the picture and did a qiuck pose...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great photos :thumbup: Love the one of them investigating the edging fence - must have been something very interesting


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics, stunning cats


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures rc


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great pictures


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful pictures, gorgeous cats._


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thanx all..


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Nice pics.  Beautiful cat.


----------

